# Tattoos of pets



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

Anyone have a tattoo of their pet? Or a memorial tattoo? I want to get one for my Echo but am not sure what to get? I thought maybe I would go with a small paw print with some angel wings. Any suggestions on what to get?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I've got a few planed out, just haven't got around to sticking them yet. One will be paw prints, we stamped his paws the week he had to be taken in so I have his actual prints. My second one will be done in black and gray portrait style. If you do decide to go with portrait style tattoo make sure you check out the artist's portfolio and that they are expierinced with photo realism. Photo realism is something that takes a lot of time to perfect and a lot of artists that are amazing at color work and other styles are not so great when it comes to portraits. Don't be afraid to be picky either. If an artists is acting like your being to picky and seem annoyed go somewhere else. We work for YOU, it is our job as artist to please out customers. You can have an amazingly well done tattoo but of its not what the client wanted then you have failed your job as a tattoo artist no matter how good of quality the work is. Another small piece of advice, don't trust anyone who refers to their machine as a gun  They are not guns they are machines and a professional shouldn't call them such. Personally I think it's annoying, and I always correct people that call them that lol.


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks KG for the advice. I want one so bad but just have to plan it out. I have an idea of the person I want to do it, as he did my nephews tat and it looks great.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Your very welcome. Glad I could help . Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

In memory of Razael my Bearded Dragon









My cats Spaz and Isis, both still breathing after 16 and 14 years









I have one in the works for Ecko. My GF is pretty artsy fartsy. It will be Ecko's silouhette being watched over by Misty. My old brindle dog that staid with my Mom when I moved out. She passed this year.

I think a tribute tattoo for your pup would be a brilliant thing to do. Make sure you post pics for us.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I cant link it here, bit if you look for a thread by me titled Debo lives again, you'll see the tattoo i got 2 yrs ago in honor of my "Hansum Man". I recently learned that the place i got this done at is now closed, so i have to find out where my artist went, or find another one all together, which is a bummer because i liked him lol.


----------



## jaded (Oct 5, 2012)

I'd like to get a tattoo of my dogs face somewhere, she's my cure for depression so I think i'd be proud to have her beautiful little face tattoo'd on my body


----------

